# Escambia river tour



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I get Pms all the time of new river anglers and vitrine anglers asking me where should they launch on escambia or where they should go, with so much river to explore its a very good question well i just happen to have a lot of time on my hands for exploring our rivers i have fished escambia river from the end to the start of it.. and have more hours on it then i have watches to keep up, so with out giving away to many of my secret spots i have put together this tour of Escambia river to help you guys out, u may recognize some of the spots as different names but these are what i have come to call them, Hope it helps and leave a comment on the video..If it works out for u guys i might make one of perdido and yellow river my two other favorite rivers..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Good job but it was fast. I used the stop and play button a lot so I had time to see what I was looking at. I bet A printed map with all this info would sell like hot cakes at local bait shops.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Good Job !*

I enjoyed that... The prior poster may have a point about printing that....


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice video man! I have fished escambia a lot the last two years and you have a lot of the same places marked that I visit frequently. You should definitely put up a video of yellow river! I'm just starting to learn that one!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That was an awesome presentation...:thumbup:
What software did you use to create it?


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool. I have always wanted to make the run from Hwy 4 to hwy 90. Looks like there are amny cool things to see along the wat.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

leeprice72 said:


> Very cool. I have always wanted to make the run from Hwy 4 to hwy 90. Looks like there are amny cool things to see along the wat.


 
I wouldnt bother, there is a large log jam just north of cotton lake. Unless you want to drag your boat over it you arent gonna make it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah that log jam is impassable there are even house boats stuck in it, u can get to it from sandys landing and check it out..and to answer you question to make it i actually used four different programs ,pinnacle studio, fraps, snag it, and of course Google earth 6


----------



## mcdavid riverrat (Mar 12, 2011)

Good tour CatHunter. I have been lurking for a while and really enjoy a lot of the things on here. There has been some very good info on here.


----------



## yakfisher (Mar 10, 2011)

an other log jams on the ecambia anyone know about ???? i went from cotton lake to hwy 90 an it was all clear


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Great video! It was kinda had to tell though, are there any public accessible boat ramps between Hwy 90 and Becks Lake?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

No there's not at least on the escambia side


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Now there is an old video I have forgotten about. I could make a much better one now.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep... you never did say what you used to produce it.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

tightlines said:


> I wouldnt bother, there is a large log jam just north of cotton lake. Unless you want to drag your boat over it you arent gonna make it.


Yep, I actually had to drag two canoes through the woods because I didn't know about the jam. Talk about some serious work.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I enjoyed that. Good video. I've fished the Escambia some but mostly just the main channels. Never went that far up.
I sometimes go out to google earth and I'm always amazed how many tributaries and sloughs there are.
I thought they put out for bids a couple of years ago to remove that logjam?
As with all things having to do with politics and the government, I remember there was some kind of controversy.
What kind of boat do you have? I would think you would need a fairly small one to get thru some of those channels.


----------



## fishtaco (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Awsome video Cathunter! I fish the lower end alot around Swamp house and Jims. Nice to know some good area's north. Thank You for putting this together and sharing.


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome. Please do one on the Perdido river. That would be great. Thanks Cathunter.


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah that would be awesome to have one of Perdido.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jrunner24 said:


> Awesome. Please do one on the Perdido river. That would be great. Thanks Cathunter.


Might be a fun project.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow - Really enjoyed that, pretty accurate also - like you said some things that you don't know the name of just get named what you want, saw several that I know as something different with the only big one being Gator lake which is actually pretty popularly known as Mineral Springs and of course the county has relocated Sandy landing 1/4 mile North so that it is now in Mineral Springs and not the river. That change has not shown up on any of the satellite mapps yet. Just above there you have the Trussel, but it was actually a bridge for automobiles. I can remember my grandparents talking about driving their three wheeled tractor over it, It had two sets of boards that stretched the span for vehicles with 4 tires so they had to move boards from the other side of the bridge to the center (for the front center wheel on the tractor) driving out a ways then moving the boards from behind them back to in front of them. they said it took almost an hour to move the huge boards to get across but they farmed land on the other side so it had to be done. Great history there! Great job!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Wow - Really enjoyed that, pretty accurate also - like you said some things that you don't know the name of just get named what you want, saw several that I know as something different with the only big one being Gator lake which is actually pretty popularly known as Mineral Springs and of course the county has relocated Sandy landing 1/4 mile North so that it is now in Mineral Springs and not the river. That change has not shown up on any of the satellite mapps yet. Just above there you have the Trussel, but it was actually a bridge for automobiles. I can remember my grandparents talking about driving their three wheeled tractor over it, It had two sets of boards that stretched the span for vehicles with 4 tires so they had to move boards from the other side of the bridge to the center (for the front center wheel on the tractor) driving out a ways then moving the boards from behind them back to in front of them. they said it took almost an hour to move the huge boards to get across but they farmed land on the other side so it had to be done. Great history there! Great job!!



Thats pretty cool, I have always thought that was an old train trussle, I'm always learning something new about that ol River:thumbsup:


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

There goes the neighborhood!


----------

